

No Stack Startups - gwintrob
http://blog.aweissman.com/2015/05/no-stack-startups.html

======
akkartik
So, was Meerkat a "no-stack startup" that was forced by Twitter to grow a
stack?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9503722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9503722)

